# The horror of the powerful and amoral elite in the film "Society"



## EUAFU (Oct 1, 2020)

Try to mix cinematographic references like “Blue Velvet” with “They Live” and “Invasion of the Body Snatchers  ”, to later appropriate the works of Salvador Dali, Goya and Bosch as if they were alive and in motion. The strange and bizarre result will be the cult horror film “Society” (1989): in the underground of the sunny pastel-colored life of Beverly Hills mansions and wealthy people, it is suspected that some kind of libidinous and surreal underground mud from parties is hidden. private, orgies and strange rituals. Suspicion and paranoia will make the protagonists suspect something satanic, to discover that it is something even bigger and incomprehensible, in one of the strangest final sequences in the history of cinema, which can be placed alongside endings with twisted narratives like Citizen Kane and The Sixth Sense.








But "Society" also creates the perfect metaphor for a rich, powerful and amoral ruling class.

"We are a big happy family ... Except for a little incest and psychosis." (dialogue line from the film “Society”)

The films Citizen Kane by Orson Welles and The Sixth Sense of Shyamalan are among the best endings in the history of cinema - violent narrative turns that, in a second, make an entire film have a totally different meaning.

But certainly the final sequence of the classic cult Society (1989) can be defined as the most daring and bizarre finale ever seen in cinema - makeup and special effects inspired by, nothing more and nothing less, two paintings by the surrealist Salvador Dali: “The Great Masturbator ”and“ Soft Constructions with Cooked Beans ”, placing in the hall of kineteratology, the study of representations of monstrosity in cinema.

An ending so strange that to debut in theaters had to have four minutes cut. Even so, despite being produced in 1989, Society was only released to American screens in 1992. Then it quickly disappeared from the exhibition circuits.

The film is an exercise in postponed gratification: it takes 70 minutes of a narrative that goes on growing in strangeness until reaching the absolutely insane end. Society starts out as something between Ferris Bueller's Day Off and Clueless, starring the photogenic Billy Warlock, who would later make TV series like Baywatch.

Rich young people in the affluent Beverly Hills life among elite mansions and colleges, living sunny days in pastel colors, aboard their luxury cars driving to the beach. What harm could he hide under these soft and colorful settings?





At this point, Society begins to become a cult and legendary film: it gradually becomes a cross between David Lynch's Blue Velvet and John Carpenter's They Live: wooden fences, huge gardens and rich mansions only hide Evil in their more sinister meaning - the Evil that is not limited to attracting unwary victims, but that spreads and takes root in society: in politics and culture. The Evil that forms a dominant class that is so rich and powerful, no longer sees itself as human. Therefore, devoid of any ethical or moral pruritus.
Evil or sinister extraterrestrial gods (as in They Live) have been metaphors for ruling class conspiracies in many films. But in Society, this Evil is polymorphic, indeterminate, amoral, without form.
And for the poor protagonist of the film, as the apparent solidity of everyday life (home, school, family, etc.) gradually fades into paranoia and strangeness. Until everything dissolved in the bizarre final sequence.

*The film*

Bill Whitney (Billy Warlock) is a wealthy boy from an elite high school in Beverly Hills. He lives in a mansion with his family and occasionally takes his jeep to take his millionaire girlfriend to spend a day at the beach. But apparently he has the same emotional problems as an ordinary teenager: he is suspicious of any authority, feels like a stranger within his own family and suspects he has been adopted.


But little by little we started to suspect that there may be something else behind the paranoia and strange hallucinations - your parents may be up to something more sinister. Something more than the story of the poor rich kid trapped in a golden cage in sunny California.
There seems to be some kind of incestuous relationship between his parents Jim (Charles Lucia), Nan (Cocetta D’Agnese) and his sister Jenny (Patrice Jennings). But at the same time, Bill feels a strange attraction for his sister. However, Bill is assaulted by alleged hallucinations where he sees strange polymorphic transformations in his sister's body.
Billy confesses all of this to the psychiatrist Dr. Cleaveland (Bem Slack), about how he feels separated from his own family, as if they were another species.

On one occasion, another young man who, like Bill, feels like an outcast in that affluent society, presents him with proof: Blanchard (Tim Bartell) shows a secret recording in which he hears Billy's parents engaging in some kind of nasty action with Jenny, the richest boy in school and an alleged victim, screaming in a hoarse voice.

There is some libidinous and bizarre slime in the underworld of that rich and happy society: private parties and orgies involved in strange rituals. Probably of a satanic nature.





Gradually Billy discovers that he lives in a strange society, within a class with his own sets of rituals where the status does not seem to be granted by owning a lot of money, but by playing some key role in strange parties and orgies. Who seems to produce "accidents" every now and then, like Clarissa's dysfunctional mother (former Playboy bunny Devin DeVasquez), changes, always with heavy makeup and who constantly wants to get wads of other people's hair to eat.
In this way, Society gradually creates an atmosphere that resembles the pearls of terror B of the 1950s as Invasion of the Body Snatchers or Invaders from Mars. Everything is just sketched, suggested, so that after 70 minutes everything explodes with Evil suddenly coming to the surface, swallowing all the characters and the spectator himself, as if we were watching some work by Dali, Goya in Bosch that came to life in frantic movement .



*Kineteratological evil - Spoiler alert ahead*

The suspicion that something horrible is hidden under the veneer of the respectable American middle class or that the political and economic elite is part of some kind of bloodthirsty cult is not a new theme in cinema, since Seconds directed by John Frankenheimer (1966 ) until Kubrick's Eyes Wide Shut (1999).
But what impresses in Society is the graphic representation of Evil.

The wealthy elite of Beverly Hills, with evident political connections to Washington (as the narrative suggests, in passing), has nothing to do with Satanism or extraterrestrials, as in They Live.
It is polymorphic evil, which seems to feed on the human substrate of selected victims from the lower classes. A brilliant metaphor for that decade of the rise of a Yuppies financial elite, for which "ambition is good", as Gordon Gekko said in the classic 1987 Wall Sreet.



The decade that defined the parameters of financialization that would culminate with the globalization of the 1990s, whose instabilities and liquidity impose the valuation of mutability, fragmentation, gambling and the neutralization of ethics and morals. What, from the kineteratological point of view, corresponds to a radical change in the representation of Evil: no longer through the classic, solid and misshapen monsters. Now Evil is "soft": unstable, polydimensional, mutant, metamorphic. In short, the neo-baroque monstrosity.
Morally, the elite represented by the film is neutral, amoral: they seem to kill much more by their own nature than by an impulse of "evil" - just like zombies or the metamorphic creature of Alien.

In this way, Society ends up making the most perfect, frightening and bizarre metaphor for the contemporary ruling class: from being so rich and powerful, it stopped being human to become something indeterminate, amoral and without compassion.
Just like the fable of the frog and the scorpion: when the frog asked why the scorpion had stung his back (after all, the deal was to help him cross the river), the scorpion replied, “this is my nature and nothing I can do to change that ”.

*Below the movie on youtube the subtitles are in Brazilian Portuguese.

Link    *Society


----------



## HollyHoly (Oct 6, 2020)

I ve been listening to this guys podscasts for over a decade, Woody Keith aka Zeph Daniel  here he discusses his thought process when he wrote  Society  

 

Cheers

edited because I forgot to center​


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 6, 2020)

Here is part of a "wild side" article I wrote a year ago for a group of college students that requested it, so be forewarned. I hope it doesn't stray off topic or is considered too far out, after all, this is based on ancient history well hidden by the PTB. I hope you learned and sage moderators take pity on me.

I know some people are uncomfortable with the possibilities and stories of extraterrestrials and our "true" history, whatever it turns out to be, but that doesn't mean the issue is fading away. In the last 25 years, the bits of "truth" leaking out have painted a fairly clear picture that soon no one can ignore. I'm not completely sure what that picture entails in totality, but some of this is probably in it.

I'm not saying Im correct about everything, I'm not, never will, but like all of you I try my best.
It's weird, wholly unbelievable, and horridly disturbing, but I think it's possibly close to the ugly truth. No other explanations hold enough water for me. Grain of salt needed here...

Pedophilia, human trafficking, and SRA are entwined at the hip and always have been throughout history. Please do not differentiate them. Think of all the colorful and Wild West-style bazaars of ancient Hattusa, and the slave markets of Palmyra, all those temples. Rome's debauchery; Octavian's penchant for raping and throwing children off his private cliff. Caligula. Ivan the Terrible of Russia. Vlad the Empaler. CSA general Albert Pike.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-401321/Romans-palace-deparavity.html
What deep secrets did spymaster Benjamin Franklin find out when he joined the vaunted and occulted _Hellfire Club_ in England?
Most likely: _"We are not alone on this planet, angels and demons from other dimensions abound. Ancient history is ruddy balderdash. Religion is bunk, dear sir. A modicum of elite hold massive power over the many, but only at great cost."_
From my studies, I think Franklin struggled with his duality and desires, but tended to err on the side of the positive, the side of freedom for all. Of all the Founding Fathers, it is he that I most admire.

_https://historyhustle.com/the-hellfire-club/_
  Hellfire members, 1730
 Lafayette

What were the Marquis de Lafayette, Count St. Germain, Ben, Thomas Jefferson, and George Washington trying to stamp out with a 1776 revolution against a mighty PTB superpower? Possibly this issue, among many others.
Were there Freemason British officers during that time also secretly engaged with spymaster Freemason Washington behind the lines to combat this worldwide evil for the greater good of humankind? Another distinct possibility. This topic knows no borders, no nationalities, no class, no race, no creed. Not then, not now.

Some Wash D.C. insiders that I've spoken to say that Donald Trump was beseeched by the U.S. Military to become president back in 2009 as he could not be bribed and he knew how to deal with various mafias, corrupt billionaires, and greedy corporations. In the beginning he refused, but when he was told about the rest of the UFO File that his uncle––physicist John G. Trump––had known all about, and finally this disgusting issue, he relented in the end. Take that story for what you wish, but I believe it. If you don't think I've cried a river of tears and puked in toilets during sleepless nights over this, you would be dead wrong.

Myriad sources in the Disclosure Movement have cited that the corrupt elite of the world, especially all royals, must "show" the populace in plain sight the dark truth of their dastardly deeds in obscure, symbolic ways (movies, TV, music videos, etc.) as part of Universal Law, but due to the sheer complexity of ancient symbolism, ancient history, and the occult, few notice. But that's changing now...

Jeff Epstein's temple was a recreation of an occult Turkish bath house repleat with symbolic statues, the blue and white defining light and darkness, or the concept of human duality put to the bloody test. Bath houses and human sacrifice go hand in hand throughout history, the blood is easily cleaned off tile. 1500s Arab and Sufi accounts say that gold (the best electrical insulator) domes are said to be for capturing energy: Telluric Ley line, earth energy, or even human "Loosh." A storage  battery of sorts. Positive uses, negative uses. The choice is ours.
His island was one small part of a network of human trafficking islands in that area.

Below is Prince (Order of the Garter) Charles with known pedo Jimmy Saville. Both are detestable men if you ask me, not to mention foppy Price Andrew.

Brice Taylor's book is shocking and tearful, but I highly recommend it for those who want to deep dive into this possible 1960-1985 timeline of sad human trafficking, SRA, and sex slavery history. It is not for the faint of heart.





My article:

*SATANIC RITUAL ABUSE*

"It’s been long written in occult, Theosophical, and philosophical circles that cosmic “Source” (God) wanted to experience polarity and darkness eons ago. Earth was created as a free will planet, the Wild West, anything goes, so we have it the worst. All the “devils” in the universe have come to Earth over the eons to stretch their unfettered metaphysical legs and fill their fat auric bellies, and have done so magnificently.

In ancient times, children, female virgins, and others were mercilessly tortured and sacrificed en masse in the name of gods, and today _nothing_ has changed. Warfare does the same, but it’s not as up close and personal.



To some, the Holocaust was nothing more than a mass death ritual designed to propel Nationalist Socialism to unheard-of heights, and SS Colonel Dr. Joseph Mengele is widely considered the father of modern SRA. His unethical and horrific mind control and multiple personality techniques were then rolled into the CIA’s Project MKULTRA and Project MONARCH. (Monarch Solutions Program). The DARPA-based Supersoldier Program has also benefitted from the data and techniques. His genetic research was far, far ahead of its time. What was his inspiration? Did he receive help?

In the 19th century, the world saw an explosion of “fallen women” child births that filled orphanages and work houses to the brim with children. This Oliver Twist scheme was, disgustingly, by design. Children were herded like cattle for slavery and SRA. Child "Orphan Trains" were all the rage.

Powerful and influential satanic cults use astrology and symbology combined with what’s called “Babylon Workings” or “Black Magick” to hold rituals in honor of all-conquering, all-enslaving Annunaki gods and goddesses. For opening this interdimensional “portal,” the cultists receive power, fame, and vast wealth, the biggest of addictions.

The names of these gods change here or there, especially in ancient Persian, Nordic, Greek, and Roman times, but they are all the same. _Baphomet, Ahriman, Ishtar, Odin, Baal, Innana, Moloch, Hekate, Nahuatl, Dagon, (Peter) Pan, Mephistopheles_, etc. are worshipped as a group consciousness, not just a single entity. We are dealing with many demons: The Alpha Draconians, Annunaki, Jinn, Orion Consortium, the Archons, and many other interdimensional star beings of a negative, service-to-self vibration. This is an horrific crime perpetrated upon the human race, the lowest of the low. Filthy.

A negative person, high-born or low-born, an overt Nazi, a closet Fascist, clergy or bishop, may benefit greatly from engaging in satanic ritual abuse as a spectator or torturer, but that person is nothing more than a vampiric slave of the dark forces themselves, a pawn without merit or morals, a broken and brainwashed veteran of child abuse themselves. A pathetic wreck.

The “Loosh” energy (Vril, Chi, Prana, Ka, etc.) that is absorbed by the dark forces when frightened innocent children––their spirits, auras, and bodies unpolluted by a lifetime of drugs, GMO foods, and alcohol––are raped, tortured, filleted, and slaughtered, is of the strongest and purest variety, an etheric drug and nutrition combination highly coveted in our universe by all the various third and fourth dimensional low-lifes who cannot naturally manifest it themselves; it is similar to a powerful drug craved by hopeless addicts. In addition, euphoric Adrenochrome harvested from the oxidation of adrenaline is one of the primary chemical compounds so exceptionally prized. This is why the blood and flesh of children is consumed by human and ET alike in dark ceremonies––the intense, life-extending “high” it provides.

SRA is a crucial part of a planetary-wide control system that is also implemented elsewhere in the galaxy. The elite, indigenous trustee slaves control the banks, political structures, media, religions, and militaries for their regressive ET masters in the shadows. The Roman empire used the exact same techniques and control systems, and emperor Constantine is said to have made Christianity a powerful mind slavery system based on a single god to make it simple. Of course, he accomplished this goal with Annunaki/Draco help.
Julius Caesar? Divide and conquer tactics.

Select presidents, heads of state, religious leaders, politicians, royalty, celebrities, bankers, secret society members, police, military, and intelligence personnel, etc. have engaged in these rituals and satanic cults, ensuring their lofty positions, fame, and monetary might. Sometimes they throw wild parties or engage in pedophilia on their own; secret ritual chambers in public buildings, European castles, military bases, famous cathedrals, churches, banks, schools, and private homes abound, and effectual blackmail using pedophilia photos and video is an old, old trick.

Trafficking of minors internationally is big business. Container ship cargoes of victims are ignored when big cash changes hands; special windowless and sound-proofed GM white vans are constructed (In Atlanta, GA) with proprietary ceramic floors and breathing holes specifically for secret human transport to assorted auctions at shadowy warehouses. Heavily sedated children are then separated by physical beauty and race, then auctioned off to the highest bidder, even to offworld ETs. Sadly, the average life span of a trafficked child is just two years.

The harsh statistics: 800,00 children go missing per annum in the USA on average. Of that number, an estimated 500,000 are auctioned off to offworld black markets around our galaxy in exchange for ever more advanced technology. (See: US SPACE FORCE, Lockheed-Martin, Boeing Defense, etc.) They are also used as a food source and genetic experimentation guinea pigs since they do not possess the accumulated high toxin levels of human adults. Genetics are said to be the top shelf barter goods in the universe, apparently.




In our popular culture, movies such as _Mystic River, Eyes Wide Shut, Doubt, and Manchurian Candidate_ try in vain to inform the public on the horrors committed, but until President Trump’s (supposed) sealed indictments finally expose the absolutely pandemic problem of pedophilia and satanic ritual abuse in military tribunals, nothing will change. Too many powerful satanists are in charge at the pinnacle, lustfully screening their “snuff films” and engaging in private children hunts at places such as the notorious Chateau Amerois in Belgium and the Bohemian Grove in California. The infamous “teddy bear hunts” at the Bohemian Grove happen after the ritual worship of the giant owl; this owl is representative of the Sumerian god _Hekate_, or _Lilith_, both Annunaki gods. The children are hunted down, raped, and then murdered in various rituals.

Hollywood’s exposure and deification of pedophiles (See: Netflix movie "Cuties") is just the beginning. President Trump’s 2019 efforts to drain the swamp of financial, military, and government corruption (The Cabal, Deep State) will have a large component of pedophilia and SRA at its core. A Holocaust-worthy state of affairs. I truly wish I could find another set of more _down to earth_ explanations for this gargantuan crime against humanity, but I cannot."
––JWW


----------



## HollyHoly (Oct 7, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Here is part of a "wild side" article I wrote a year ago for a group of college students that requested it, so be forewarned. I hope it doesn't stray off topic or is considered too far out, after all, this is based on ancient history well hidden by the PTB. I hope you learned and sage moderators take pity on me.
> 
> I'm not saying Im correct about everything, I'm not, never will, but like all of you I try my best.
> It's weird, wholly unbelievable, and horridly disturbing, but I think it's possibly close to the ugly truth. No other explanations hold enough water for me. Grain of salt needed here...
> ...


its that old time religion Babylonian human sacrifice transgender death cult. Every generation it gets a coat of new paint that makes witless followers believe that it is ,cutting edge new thought or traditions and rituals that we think came down from our ancestors, or science_ you cant argue with giant academia _  when it is really just how vampires hunt. The serpent in the garden; trading a techno dystopia for paradise. Blingy rock shows, flashing lights, shapeshifting,  attractive lures to get victims to feed to vampires. 
They hold out a carrot that everybody has to make sacrifices for a common goal, a cure for cancer  or victory over enemies ,the glue  that holds society together, but its all a front for human sacrifice the youngest  and most vulnerable victims being the choicest. The Vienna boys choir when people thought it was okay to castrate young boys in the name of God, to make pretty music for vampires, not child abuse and desecration of masculinity. 
Industrial abortion on demand the by product sold to pharmaceutical companies for big money just to feed ancient Gods and the Renfields who serve them. *Good that you point out how ancient this abomination is*. It didnt just develop because of Hollywood or Hollywood is just the latest incarnation of  the pageants and rituals that priests  and priestesses used to put on to mindwash their followers /worshipper using closely held proprietary technology unknown to  the common man. All to please horrifying Elder Gods whose society  is cruel wanton and selfish and based on lust for power and material wealth. There's lots more to this tale and how humans have been used by them but I'll just leave this here. and yeah I think you;re mostly right


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 7, 2020)

HollyHoly said:


> All to please horrifying Elder Gods whose society is cruel wanton and selfish and based on lust for power and material wealth. There's lots more to this tale and how humans have been used by them but I'll just leave this here. and yeah I think you;re mostly right



Like the Archons maybe? SH Archive - The Doctrine of Suffering - its Origin & Effect on History, Part 2


----------



## Oracle (Oct 7, 2020)

"A negative person, high-born or low-born, an overt Nazi, a closet Fascist, clergy or bishop, may benefit greatly from engaging in satanic ritual abuse as a spectator or torturer, but that person is nothing more than a vampiric slave of the dark forces themselves, a pawn without merit or morals, a broken and brainwashed veteran of child abuse themselves. A pathetic wreck."

This is an exact description of what they are,or what they become.I knew one ten years ago,not a nazi or clergyman but one who had been abused by a clergyman as a child and had low self-esteem.
It is piteous.The clash of possessing demon brought on by his black rituals.. the outward self;egotistical,arrogant.
Inwardly a terrified coward horrified at the selling/possession of his soul,helpless and self-hating .
A psychic vampire trying to suck from others what he himself had sold in the futile hope of becoming powerful. A pawn,a tool.
An empty shell whose  aura preceeds him repulsing all he meets.
    A very well written article, great summary,thanks for sharing.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



HollyHoly said:


> I ve been listening to this guys podscasts for over a decade, Woody Keith aka Zeph Daniel  here he discusses his thought process when he wrote  Society
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent podcast,thanks for sharing. I might listen to more of this guy ?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



HollyHoly said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is part of a "wild side" article I wrote a year ago for a group of college students that requested it, so be forewarned. I hope it doesn't stray off topic or is considered too far out, after all, this is based on ancient history well hidden by the PTB. I hope you learned and sage moderators take pity on me.
> ...


Brilliant.


----------



## HollyHoly (Oct 7, 2020)

Oracle said:


> "A negative person, high-born or low-born, an overt Nazi, a closet Fascist, clergy or bishop, may benefit greatly from engaging in satanic ritual abuse as a spectator or torturer, but that person is nothing more than a vampiric slave of the dark forces themselves, a pawn without merit or morals, a broken and brainwashed veteran of child abuse themselves. A pathetic wreck."
> 
> This is an exact description of what they are,or what they become.I knew one ten years ago,not a nazi or clergyman but one who had been abused by a clergyman as a child and had low self-esteem.
> It is piteous.The clash of possessing demon brought on by his black rituals.. the outward self;egotistical,arrogant.
> ...



I started listening to him back in 2011 then I quit listening to him because he was too "out there" for me ,then about three years later I started listening to him again and found that I had caught up with what he was pitching. I messaged him "hey I used to listen to you years ago but I quit because I thought you were batshit crazy,but now  I get it" he just answered ,"I get that a lot" hahaha. Funny that were on here talking about his movie and then he podcasts all about it. He just made another movie its called Girl Gone human trafficking sex/death cult stuff


Felix Noille said:


> Like the Archons maybe? SH Archive - The Doctrine of Suffering - its Origin & Effect on History, Part 2


I haven't read that yet but if it is this that we're discussing the origin of evil then yeah


----------

